# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل در ارسال صوت در یک برنامه چت با client/serversocket

## davood_b

من یک برنامه در دلفی7 نوشتم با عنوان کلاینت سرور
اولا من چطوری می توانم از طرف سرور با زدن دکمه ارسال فایل به تمام کلاینت های وصل شده به سرور فایل را که با open dialog باز شده را ارسال کنم.
دوم من چطوری میتوانم از طرف سرور به کلاینت ها فایل صوتی پخش کنم. با استفاده از کامپوننت(vax) یا هر کامپوننت دیگر
سوم  طریقه بدست آوردن نام فایل نه مسیر آن مثلا apple.jpg

                                                                                               با تشکر داود

----------


## MNosouhi

> اولا من چطوری می توانم از طرف سرور با زدن دکمه ارسال فایل به تمام کلاینت های وصل شده به سرور فایل را که با open dialog باز شده را ارسال کنم.


کافیه فایل رو برای سرور بفرستی ، و وظیفه ارسال فایل به همه کلاینت ها رو به سرور واگذار کنی (چون سرور آدرس همه کلاینت ها رو داره) . البته میتونی لیست کلاینت ها رو از سرور بگیری و و خود کلاینت فایل رو بفرسته ، ولی خب جالب نیست.
برای ارسال فایل هم در دموههای indy مثال هست.



> دوم من چطوری میتوانم از طرف سرور به کلاینت ها فایل صوتی پخش کنم


دوست و استاد عزیزم جناب آقای سرباززاده ، قبلا یه کامپوننت برای صدا در شبکه معرفی کردن که من هم ازش استفاده کرده ام و خیلی کارش خوبه .
اسمش هم Voice Communicator بود.



> سوم طریقه بدست آوردن نام فایل نه مسیر آن مثلا apple.jpg


ExtractFieldName(OPendialog.fileName)

----------

